# Holding the door open



## Kev1

Hi all
Our hobby 750 Has a curved side profile.
Consequently the habitation side door does not open flat against the side of the vehicle.

It has a rubber strap to stop it swinging wide.
However the door then blows in the wind if you do not close it.
I want to be able to hold the door open to 90 degrees or a bit more.

Anyone found a way of doing this.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Yaxley

Hi Kev
I have experienced the same problem.
I have a Hobby 750 fml (2006).
I recently found a solution which works for me. I use one of those expandable restraints with a hook at each end. (used to be used to secure luggage or a bag on your bike carrier).
I secure one end around the inside door handle i.e. that is the housing around the door handle. I open the side window slightly and secure the other hook in the channel for the blind (with the blind down of course).
I have a couple of these of different lengths and I use one about 24"
Regards
Ian


----------



## Kev1

Thanks Ian

I am hoping to find a way that's a bit more rigid
so it puts less strain on the hinges.

They are fabulous vans but some just simple things have not been considered

kev


----------



## peribro

What about the wife? Can't she hold it open?


----------



## Kev1

peribro

Now that's a really, really silly idea. 

How on earth would I ever stop that moaning noise


----------



## jenniedream

I have a sausage roll of foam (it came off the memory mattress I fitted to bed) and I bound it with twine to keep it rolled - I then wedge this is the gap tween body & door. Works well tho sounds odd. I too used elastic but did not like the strain on window thingy!! We are away in it on Friday and I will have a think for something more sophisticated!!


----------



## mixyblob

Iv'e fitted THESE to my Hobby FML and they work a treat. See enclosed pics. I used Sikaflex and self tappers, and they seem totally secure.


----------



## Kev1

Hi mixy that looks the sort of thing
Where did you get them from please

Kev


----------



## Kev1

errrrrrrrrrr
just clicked the link


thanks
Kev


----------



## Kev1

Hi mixy just clicked on the link and they look to be different.
yours seems more of a quality one
Kev


----------



## havingfun

*holding door open*

hi,

we had a great retainer on our hobby,cant do a photo as we had to lose it when we had the beanie box fitted,i think it was a hobby extra.it was an extending rod that fitted under the body, and a small eye fitting on the underside of the door, you just pulled the rod out,and clipped it to the door, loverly and firm,and very easy.

now we are looking for an alternitive,,,,,

mags


----------



## Kev1

Thanks mags

will try a hobby dealer

Cheers
Kev


----------



## raynipper

Hi Mags n Kev.
My Hobby also has an 'eye' under the skirt and another at the base of the door.
So being one to take the easy route, I bent a 12" piece of heavy meter cable down at each end and just drop it in the two 'eyes' to retain the door in all but the strongest winds.
The cable is supple enough so any visitor who tries to close the door without removing the 'link' does no damage.

Ray.


----------



## stevian

just get a loverly lady to stand in the doorway , and surely you should have any amount of gentleman holding the door open! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kev1

Thanks Ray
I will have a look how easy that is to do


Steveian ya smooth talker you. lol


----------



## mixyblob

Hi Kev,
THIS is the ebay vendor I bought mine from, looks the same to me.


----------



## Kev1

Thanks mixy


----------

